# Effexor and major pain



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

I started Effexor yesterday and ever since have had major trapped gas like I've never had before. Also been more constipated.Is this a common side effect, has anybody had the same or similar experience?


----------



## ArtStar (Aug 2, 2003)

yep i have been on Effexor for about 6 weeks now and when i first started i had major gas.....it was horrible....but now it had subsided thank god..i have always been kinda gassy but it was bad...i would be in the middle of a meal and i would start to get gas already...still somehwat constipted but it has gotten better.....i just drink extra coffee in the morning to make sure i go...you could try a fiber supp. if you don't already take one........or try eating some bran cereal.......take care


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

Artstar,Thanks for your reply. I wish I could persevere with the gas pains but they are so bad. They say that once your body gets used to the drug then the side effects wear off.I cant eat fiber at all on my diet, it is definately a no, no because I had my colon removed and have gastroparesis which is when the small intestine doesnt have much motility so fiber is a killer, just as it is for colonic inertia which I was diagnozed with. Fiber is only good for constipation.I miss taking fiber so much but am not allowed fruits, veggies or any kind of bran. I can have baby food though (yuk). Unfortunately I have to have a soft food diet.I thought of trying Effexor and going on a liquid diet, that may be a thought, at least things can then pass through without getting me all clogged up.Thanks again.


----------

